# What Is The Difference Between The Ketogenic Diet And Bodyopus?



## MIGHTY DOG (Jun 8, 2003)

I know the ketogenic diet is by Lyle Macdonald, and bodyopus is by Dan Duchaine. So i was wondering which book or diet is better? Or are they the same thing? Please let me know!

http://www.theketogenicdiet.com/

http://www.bodybuild.com/ans/dd_bodyopus.htm


----------



## mtb'er (Jun 8, 2003)

I would also like to ask where does the Adkins diet fit in/measure up here, making this a three way race.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2003)

Bodyopus was written by Dan Duchaine and outlines a dieting strategy to follow using a ketogenic diet.

The ketogenic diet is written by lyle McDonald, and basically tells you everything imaginable about ketosis, ketones, the diet and a load more other shit relating to biochemistry and the diet. He also outlines plans for a CKD (like in bodyopus) and a TKD.

Both books basically advocate using ketosis diets with carbs eaten periodically - over two days every week with CKD, and around training times on TKD, with a full day or two of carb loading every 2 or 3 weeks.

The Atkins is a straight ketosis diet with no scheduled carb ups.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mtb'er *_
> I would also like to ask where does the Adkins diet fit in/measure up here, making this a three way race.



As TCD said its straight ketosis no carbs, not ideal for a BB lifestyle IMO!


----------



## Bill22 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Atkins*

In fact the Atkins diet is not strictly ketogenic.  Only during the Induction phase is this so when carbs are kept at around 20 grams per day.  Generally this will last for two weeks all though you could stay in Induction for longer if you wish.  After Induction you gradually add carbs back into your diet eventually reaching the Maintenance Phase.  The amount of carbs in this phase will vary by individual.  This phase is as the name implies a balance that allows you to maintain your weight.  The focus in Atkins is not just carb reduction but also emphazies that the carbs you eat or "good" carbs like fresh vegetables.  Staying away from sugar, to much bread or starches.  I am speaking from personal experience as I lost 35 lbs using Atkins 3 years ago.  Atkins works!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 7, 2006)

Bill22 said:


> In fact the Atkins diet is not strictly ketogenic.  Only during the Induction phase is this so when carbs are kept at around 20 grams per day.  Generally this will last for two weeks all though you could stay in Induction for longer if you wish.  After Induction you gradually add carbs back into your diet eventually reaching the Maintenance Phase.  The amount of carbs in this phase will vary by individual.  This phase is as the name implies a balance that allows you to maintain your weight.  The focus in Atkins is not just carb reduction but also emphazies that the carbs you eat or "good" carbs like fresh vegetables.  Staying away from sugar, to much bread or starches.  I am speaking from personal experience as I lost 35 lbs using Atkins 3 years ago.  Atkins works!




True. 

The atkins diet is perhaps one of the most misunderstood diets around. It was not developed (or at least the induction period, which is how most interpret the _entire_ diet..._wrongly_) for long term use. However, it has many, if not most, of the same characteristics as a CKD. The difference is, Atkins jumped on the marketing bandwagon and Lyle (even though the CKD is widely known) kept within a more reasonable promotional range..IMO...
Secondly, the CKD is geared more for those who are serious about diet, and aren't looking for a quick fix.....pretty technical stuff, not for the average bear, but the best really.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

Some of the differences between Atkins and CKD:

1.  Atkins says eat any meat and fats - CKD = Lean Meats and healthy fats
2.  Atkins is geared towards the "dieter" - CKD is geared towards bodybuilders and physically fit
3.  Atkins induction phase there is no carbs - CKD there is a 2 day carb up on the weekends
4.  Atkins doesn't promote vegetable during the induction phase - CKD you can eat most green veggies

Atkins is pure crap diet.  If you want a keto diet, CKD is the way to go.  It's healthier and has just as good fat loss, if not better, than Atkins.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Some of the differences between Atkins and CKD:
> 
> 1.  Atkins says eat any meat and fats - CKD = Lean Meats and healthy fats *Kinda Sorta, but I'll agree.*
> 2.  Atkins is geared towards the "dieter" - CKD is geared towards bodybuilders and physically fit  *True...not a lifestyle plan, although they marketed it as such.*
> ...



*I wouldn't say total crap, but what should be understood is that the Atkins diet was designed for clinically/chronically obese people....as I see it, the idea was to get these folks to drop as much weight as possible in a very short period (with no regards to muscle/fat%) in order that they not have a coronary....or explode like that guy in Monty Python* 


Have I told you how nice you look today, Jodi? 

You have such nice legs......except the left one looks a little wobbly.


----------

